# Updated tiger tank



## DAZZA

The tank


----------



## DAZZA

Plec


----------



## DAZZA

Blackghostknife in his perch


----------



## DAZZA

Ornate under "moon-glo" lighting.


----------



## DAZZA

My first stingray P.Humerosa (?).


----------



## DAZZA

Final shot showing ATF.


----------



## Guest

Wow, that's a nice tank.








Those are some great pieces of driftwood you have there, also.


----------



## Niche

nice tank.

how would you rate the ATF as an enjoyable fish to own?


----------



## lemmywinks

looks great


----------



## DAZZA

The ATF is fantastic. Very, very, skittish though. But to watch it take down feeders, you can see that it's a fantastic animal. A true open water predator.
Ta.


----------



## traumatic

very nice again D, great looking fishes!


----------



## Kory

Love the Pleco


----------



## Raptor

Very sweet setup dazza! Cool choices in fish as well.


----------



## StuartDanger

cool pleco and cool wood


----------



## Judazzz

Wow, that's a bad-ass tank you got there








Love the decor as well as the fish!

What kind of plec is that, btw?


----------



## DAZZA

Thanks guys.

Bought the plec as L035 para plec.

Another update, when to my lfs today to get some bloodworm for the ray, came back with bloodworm and a 6" silver arowana. Will post some pics once it's recovered (healed fins etc).
Ta.


----------



## DiXoN

nice tank daz i love that ATF
dixon


----------



## bryang

cant wait to see if that arrow is gonna get killed by that atf


----------



## crazyklown89

Beautiful tank setup.


----------



## sweet lu

wow awesome tank man


----------



## Death in #'s

dam thats a sweet tank and fish


----------



## longshlongelongtus

I really would have thought the ATF would not have been able to be with the stingray.


----------



## nWo

That was what I was thinking to. How do the ATF and ray get along?


----------



## syd

man im jealous


----------



## 351winsor

nice setup


----------



## DiXoN

darren sold his fish and tanks the other month it was a shame they were an amazing collection and they all got on well.
dixon


----------



## Killduv

Damm that is a nice setup!!!! The tiger looks awesome


----------



## jan

This thread is really old


----------



## Death in #'s

jan said:


> This thread is really old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]841090[/snapback]​










too many postwhores these days


----------



## janus

Nice Tigerfish!


----------



## jonscilz

hot fish!


----------



## shaft

Yeah, i'm really diggin the ATF...where did you pick that guy up?


----------

